# Portweiterleitung



## KMX-Robin (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich will den Port 10010 von Server X über Server Y an Server Z schicken.

Server Y ist ein Unix System wo ich das ganze einrichten muss. Hat jemand von den Unix Freaks hier eine Idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann ? Hab schon diverse Möglichkeiten mit IPTables gemacht, kam nur zur keiner Lösung :/

Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe, 
Gruß Sebatsian


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Januar 2004)

ServerY solltest Du als simplen router einrichten, dessen Ports durch IPtables auf den 10010 begrenzt sind. 
Dann erstellst Du auf serverx einen Routing-Eintrag (host-route an server z) mit gw-ip von servery.


----------



## KMX-Robin (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Server X und Server Z sind fertig konfirguriert. Mein Problem ist der IP TABLE befehl den ich auf Server Y eintragen muss.

Gruß Seb


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Januar 2004)

damit kann ich Port 1234 an Port 2345 forworden:

```
/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -d public_ip --dport 1234 -j DNAT --to-destination pri_ip:2345
```


----------



## KMX-Robin (12. Januar 2004)

ok

nur zur sicherheit ob ich das wirklich richtig mache:

Server X: 111.111.111.111
Server Z: 222.222.222.222
Port: 10010

/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -d 111.111.111.111 --dport 10010 -j DNAT --to-destination 222.222.222.222:10010

richtig ?
Gruß Sebastian


----------

